# How weather affects rabbit hunting



## MDG Welding

This is one of my first post, so bare with me.
[/COLOR] 
I've been an avid rabbit hunter since I could hunt, but only the last few years have really paid attention to how the weather affects rabbit hunting. I hunt with 1 beagle and have found that sunny days with little/ no wind are about the worst days for success until late afternoon. It seems the dog can pick them up, but they often don't circle or sit tight. When it's overcast and the barometer is falling seems to be the days to limit out and they always circle.

What do some of you think about the roll weather plays on successful bunny hunts?


----------



## eino

I have found in my limited experince that rabbits don't move much after a good snow. I don't know if this is true with dogs in general, but my beagle can't hardly push a track on ice or when the snow is really hard and crusty. I will try and find a web site I found before that lays out the different weather situation and how it affects the scent of a critter.

Ed


----------



## eino

http://beaglesunlimited.com/rabbithunting_scenting-tracking.htm
I can't say this is all true, but it gives you some things to consider.

Ed


----------



## MDG Welding

Thanks, I do remember reading that a while back. One thing I did pick up on this time is strong sunlight being in the bad tracking list. Maybe that is some of it.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fishhogster

i only hunt on nasty windy days and usually do pretty good but if its nice i go ice fishing instead.


----------



## sixft4par

I have been keeping a log for the last couple seasons and have found mixed results. I think the dog can scent better on damp days; however, the rabbits are not always out then. The tough thing about rabbit hunting is that many days the rabbits are holed or close to a hole. I like to hunt sunny days that are warm before or after a storm.


----------



## withgrace

I think moisture is the most important thing. Very cold days that suck the moiture out of the air are usually bad. 
What I pay a lot of attention to is the snow. Dry snow that squeeks when you walk on it sucks. Also, If there is a layer of ice or a lot of ice crystal in the snow is bad. I like fresh snow that is damp. I also like deep snow because it slows down the rabbits. With the crust we have had the last couple of weeks the rabbits have been way in front of the dogs.


----------



## Nealbopper

A little breez and partially sunny added up to the first two Rabbits of 09. First Rabbit I needed to be on the ball. As my dog hit the first brush blow over, out it came, second shot did it.


----------



## MDG Welding

Thanks for all of the input. I like the idea of keeping a log and trying to see what trends I find. I've done that for deer hunting for many years, but never even gave it a thought for bunnies.


----------

